# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > سوال: نحوه ی تبدیل دیتابیس Access به SqlServer ؟

## hamid1988

با سلام!
چطور میتونم دیتابیس اکسس (همراه با دیتاها) را به SqlServer تبدیل کنم؟
با تشکر

----------


## YASHIL9

باسلام
شما بايستي از امكانات Export/Importاستفاده نماييد. خيلي راحت 1-يك DataBase در SQL  ايجاد نماييد2- از قسمت Import استفاده كرده و تمام جداول موجود در Access را به همراه داده هايشان به SQL انتقال دهيد.
موفق باشيد

----------


## khoshblagh

> باسلام
> شما بايستي از امكانات Export/Importاستفاده نماييد. داده هايشان به SQL انتقال دهيد.
> موفق باشيد


 با سلام 
این امکانات در SqlServer قرار دارد؟

----------


## behroz1387

دوست عزيز با سلام
در قسمت management راست كليك و  import data را كليك كن بعد next بعد در جدول باز شده در جلو data source كليك تا ليست باز شود از ليست باز شده ديتا بيس اكسس را پيدا كن بعد در قسمت فايل نيم دكمه بروز را بزن و ديتا بيست را انتخاب كن بقيه موارد زياد سخت نيست اگه مشكل بود بگو بقيه را برايت مي نويسم 
موفق باشيد

----------


## sh_1366

دوست من در قسمت mangment بعد از راست کلبک فقط refreshوreportقرار دارد

----------


## tdodangeh

برروی دیتابیس مربوطه (در اس کیو ال 2005) کلیک راست می کنید.
- از زیر منوی Task گزینه ی Import Data رو انتخاب می کنید.
- در طی ویزارد، پایگاه داده ای اکسس رو انتخاب کنید و بقیه مراحل سادست.

----------

